
Admiral to price car insurance based on Facebook posts - dmmalam
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/nov/02/admiral-to-price-car-insurance-based-on-facebook-posts
======
illwrks
Isnt any type of sentiment analysis of a users posts against Facebook's to?

